# Daiwa M7HTMAGST



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Looking to buy this reel. Does anyone have some experience with this reel? If so ...... what's the verdict?
Thanks......Chuckitfar:fishing:


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

chuckitfar said:


> Looking to buy this reel. Does anyone have some experience with this reel? If so ...... what's the verdict?
> Thanks......Chuckitfar:fishing:


I like this reel.....much improved over the 7HTMAG (blue one). I did upgrade mine with the pinion support sleeve (needed if plan to do much fishing), abec 7 ceramics, and a power handle. The factory drag is best by far over any of the previous 7HTs. Not bad on the eyes either.


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.......I plan to fish this reel to death. Thanks for the upgrades. I feel like this reel would be something that I will be very happy with.
Thanks dsurf........Chuckitfar:beer:


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome reel ,very predictable ,no blow ups, great drag and capacity. Definitely get the pinion support and a cover for it. It likes to be thrown hard.


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks stonekerst......I really appreciate the reply and the additional info. All of you at Pier and Surf are a great bunch of people!
Thanks again......Chuckitfar:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Got to agree with the comments below. Great reel only drawback to me is no clickler, but that is just me. If you get one do the pinion mod for sure. In addition like said IT LIKES TO BE THROWN HARD. Lobbing and half ass casts will be an issue unless you have great casting form..

Love all my 7HT's but the ST is the best by far..


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Just tease me pictures.......not nice
Haha Chuckitfar


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

What does "the pinion mod" mean on this reel?


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Small flanged sleeve that goes between the drive shaft and set plate pin or whatever its called under the handle nut for support, there were some for sale in marketplace page 2 with picture.Cheap insurance


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Orest said:


> What does "the pinion mod" mean on this reel?


Fits in the driveshaft of all Daiwa 7HT models. Adds support to the pinion and gears reducing wear........ vital if you intend fitting a larger, custom power handle to your reel, especially if fishing it. BlakDog Tackle, among others, has some very good pics showing the before and after.

Below shows a pic of the standard brass sleeve.....to the left is a titanium (longer) one especially designed for the ST.


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Also have found Reelkustomreels has this mod on ebay as well as others


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The reel will fail with out the pinion support sleeve. Mattel sold it separately.

The reel falls in the cream of the crop category. Me personally speaking. I'm animalistic with my equipment.
I have to break it to know how good it really is. When I'm in the suds waiting for the bus and it just happens
I broke my reel. That means I got hit by the bus.  GOT IT ! ! ! ! !


----------

